# Plywood or MDF better for a fence for Miter Gauge?



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

I have Incra V27 ordered & on the way to me and want to makes a fence it just curious as to which material is better or if it really doesn't matter much.

I ordered a t slot router bit so I can add hex bolts to it for sliding a fence left and right as needed.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm far from in love with MDF but you can't beat it for a lot of shop applications, jigs, patterns and aux fences are just some examples.

It's inexpensive, stable and flat.

However IMO it doesn't have enough durability and strength for a t-slot and doesn't hold screws as well as solids and plywood.

Its dust is noxious. I hate milling and cutting it.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Being as you are getting the t slot bit, you should cut a t slot in the top of the fence for 1 or more flip stops. Here is a pic of one I made for a miter gauge.
You might think of tapping a hole in the stop part, that contacts the work piece, and putting a screw in it, for a micro adjustment.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Pirate said:


> Being as you are getting the t slot bit, you should cut a t slot in the top of the fence for 1 or more flip stops. Here is a pic of one I made for a miter gauge.
> You might think of tapping a hole in the stop part, that contacts the work piece, and putting a screw in it, for a micro adjustment.



Thanks for the top t slot fence idea, I will add that to it also.


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

Not to state the obvious, but the real advantage of MDF is that it is dead flat. Plywood isn't necessarily flat - I've got plenty of 'fence sized' pieces of plywood that are obviously bowed.

I'd say a straight piece of plywood is fine, but it seems like a lot of it isn't straight enough for a fence or jig. Any error in your fence/jig is going to be reproduced on every piece you cut with it.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

A nice mod for a miter gauge, weather a Incra or other, is to use ratchet lever knobs for attaching the fence to gauge. Makes moving it fast and easy. So much better than the tool Incra supplies with their fence.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

It doesn't seem to me that MDF would be stiff enough for a fence if it was very long, maybe on the shorter lengths it would be fine. I use Baltic birch ply on mine when I need something besides the one Incra sent.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Pirate said:


> A nice mod for a miter gauge, weather a Incra or other, is to use ratchet lever knobs for attaching the fence to gauge. Makes moving it fast and easy. So much better than the tool Incra supplies with their fence.


Great idea for the fence!

Is it just 3/8 hex bolts and handles that you are using or is there other parts to make that work on the fence?


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Fred Hargis said:


> It doesn't seem to me that MDF would be stiff enough for a fence if it was very long, maybe on the shorter lengths it would be fine. I use Baltic birch ply on mine when I need something besides the one Incra sent.


I don't plan on making a fence longer than 24", but if I need/want one longer I will use plywood.

I will probably make a fence out of each material just for the fun of it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I just use...*

I use a jointed, straight piece of 3/4" hardwood, Oak usually, about 3" by 24" long. No need to get all fancy/overthink this. Warpage, shinkage, endgrain ...etc. phooey, you're gonna saw into it in several places anyhow. :yes:

I use different approaches to miter gauges:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/miter-gauges-one-13121/


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

I too hate MDF. The dust just goes everywhere no matter how well you try and stop it. That being said, I've found that oak and Baltic birch plywood no less than 3/4 thick is generally resistant to bowing, as long as you keep it stored straight and flat. 

I used oak ply for mine and I also have the v27 mitre gauge. It is so easy to setup and adjust to square it ain't even funny.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

TrevortdogR said:


> Great idea for the fence!
> 
> Is it just 3/8 hex bolts and handles that you are using or is there other parts to make that work on the fence?


The ratchet knobs have a 1/4 x 20 stud on them.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

I use MDF on my Incra 1000HD and love it. No question about it being dead flat and stable. I also have zero qualms about cutting t-slot grooves in it, especially for my HD. It's completely supported throughout its length and the MDF is only serving as a zero clearance backer for the stock being cut.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I use MDF for the sacrificial fence face on my router table push block also. It's held on with 1/4-20 hardware and a t-slot along the back. When the end gets chewed up, I just take it off and chop off the damaged end and reinstall.:yes:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Between plywood and MDF for the fence for a miter gauge my choice would be solid hardwood. Both plywood and MDF are too easily bent to use for that application.


----------



## Jerry Maske (Dec 29, 2013)

*Incra Handles*



Pirate said:


> A nice mod for a miter gauge, weather a Incra or other, is to use ratchet lever knobs for attaching the fence to gauge. Makes moving it fast and easy. So much better than the tool Incra supplies with their fence.


Where did you get them? Are there specific sizes you'd advise?

Jerry


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

I found a couple of pieces of hardwood bed frame and used them for this purpose and making runners for a sled. Not sure of the species but its hard as a rock, straight, the right thickness and FREE.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I much prefer hardwood to MDF or Plywood. Something as simple as gluing two pieces together to make one tall enough for the fence greatly reduces the chance it will warp or twist.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

BTW. Do these miter gauges really work that well? Don't they still slide in the slot and your wood slides on the saw top.

Al


----------



## BlueMacGyver (Nov 26, 2011)

Cutting board plastic (polyethylene) will be the best slickest fence ever.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

revjerry said:


> Where did you get them? Are there specific sizes you'd advise?
> 
> Jerry


I think I got them from Highland.
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/ratchetlever14-20stud.aspx


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

> Cutting board plastic (polyethylene) will be the best slickest fence ever.


I'm a bit confused- why would you want a slippery miter gauge fence? I have enough trouble keeping a piece from sliding when cross cutting, esp. when making a bevel cut. 

I can see why it can be useful for a rip fence.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

I use Baltic birch ply with glued in 150 grit sandpaper


----------

